# RISPERIDONE??? Anyone with experience with this medication???



## Eve

My son was in to see a psychiatrist yesterday and he believes Jake does not have ADD/ADHD but does have ODD and possibly BIPOLAR DISORDER. He prescribed RISPERIDONE for him and said it should take around 3 weeks to see any results. I have read up on the medication and it has been very successful in treating ODD and BIPOLAR disorder so I am hopeful this will help with Jake's very frequent and violent outbursts... I just want my son to be happy and do well in school behaviorally. Does anyone else have any experience with this medication and have any advice for me?


----------



## mom2pne

My son Ty has been on it since he was about 6 years old. He has ADHD and ridilin worked to well causing him to only eat once a day, Aderal caused him to not eat at all and stratera didn't work at all. The only thing is Ty needs to get blood work done yearly to check his liver. It can harm it and could go unnoticed.


----------



## massacubano

Yes, this was the first medication they had tried on my autistic son. He acts out less and can focus better imo... but medication is a personal choice for each parent. I also have a link for more info on it :)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risperidone


----------



## lozzy21

Alot of my clients are on it. Its ok in low doses but some doctors can use to much and it can calm them to much.


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Risperidone is used to treat all different types of chronic and acute psychoses but really should be used for up to 6 weeks then reviewed. It works really well for people who are prone to violent outbursts. How old is your son? For young kids they usually start on 250mg once a day and then monitor how he gets on then. It is important to have bloods checked for liver impairment, as in extreme cases can cause liver problems. and also can cause urinary incontience in some cases. But all in all i have seen good results from this drug x


----------



## Eve

Jake is seven and has been extremely violent having 10+ outbursts a day most days... been diagnosed with ODD and possibly Bi-polar disorder...


----------



## massacubano

baby_maybe_825 said:


> Jake is seven and has been extremely violent having 10+ outbursts a day most days... been diagnosed with ODD and possibly Bi-polar disorder...

:hugs: I also am thinking bi-polar for my 6 y/o. I think you should give it a try. Just make sure they do not up the dosage unless needed... of course :thumbup:


----------



## Eve

We went up to 1mg daily and seen minimal results... doctor decided to try haloperidol and said it should work within a few days, and he has got worse... He has actually tried to hit his new little sister once. I believe we are going to have to have him in a hospital for a 30 day assessment... :( It is getting dangerous to us and his sister having him here without getting any results, even from so many different parenting tricks from online, others, books, peds, etc... I am scared if we don't get him the help now, he is going to be in jail before he is 12... :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## lozzy21

Haloperadol is basicly a sedative and can make the simptoms worse for them. I hope they find something that works soon. x


----------



## kdog4lyfe

My son has bi polar disorder and also Schizophrenia...He takes Risperidone 4mg twice a day...also every 2 weeks Risperidal IM injection. He is so Much calmer,relaxed and able to really think. He was in a Behavior Health Center for 3 1/2 weeks to see what meds worked. Lots of side effects with antipsychotics.


----------



## ditmarstevens

I used to be a careworker in a group home for years. Risperidone can have horrible life altering side effects. We chose to wean our client off it slowly. She was diagnosed with Schizophrenia and OCD. Definitely do your homework. She did fine with out. She did at one time have violent out bursts. We chose to use PRNs of lorazepam instead (Pro Re Nata -Use as needed) She only needed them occasionally.


----------



## allthingspink

My 11 year old has it and really helped with his anxiety, he has been on it about a year now.
With all the meds he has tried , we tried them with the knowledge that if he didnt get on with it we can take him off it but we wont know unless we try.


----------



## Eve

Thanks! It doesn't seem to be working at all... the risperidone :( He gave me a script for ..... not sure of the name but to fill it is over $300.00... so we are waiting to see if we can get health coverage through OH's work first.... I sure hope so! We need something to work, even a little :(


----------

